# Got me a new DeWalt 735X



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Congrats. Upgrades like this one are always a welcome in anyone's shop.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Does that mean I can send all my lumber to you for planing???
This way, you can really put it to the test, while still under warranty.

Just trying to do my part to help!!! ;^)


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been really happy with my DW 735. Very seldom do I have any snipe.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats on the new tool. What's up with the "X" I will go look this up now but it had me wondering if they now came with the helical blades…


----------



## ol104 (Dec 17, 2012)

I am pretty sure the "X" simply means it was a package deal that included the extension tables and an extra set of knives. The planer itself is the same 735.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Good for you Gene… I'm happy for you.

Could you please measure the foot print required for it?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats Gene.

Everyone seems to give these rave reviews. If my Ridgid doesn't outlive me, I may own one of these!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Good for you Gene…....I put the Shelix cutter head on mine and figured wood is no longer a problem…..really….Enjoy it!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.
I'll measure it for you tomorrow, Matt.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats Gene.

Everyone seems to give these rave reviews. If my Ridgid doesn't outlive me, I may own one of these!


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have enjoyed mine. A word of advice, get some paste wax and keep the tables and bottom waxed. This really helps.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Enjoy your planer.
Mine has performed well.


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Great planer. I've had mine for a little over a year now and I'm still on the original blades and have yet to flip them for the other side. I've used it a ton and find that taking light passes keeps the blades sharp a lot longer. Enjoy your planer!


----------



## Oldwest (Sep 22, 2010)

I love mine had it for 12 or 15 years.

I put a Byrd Spiral Cutter head on mine earlier
this year and takes it to a whole new level.

A lot of move for cutters but a great finish and I 
can run it late at night because the noise level went 
way down. --have fun.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bullhead,
The can is setting on the planer so I won't forget. 
thanks.
Glad to hear of everyone's great experience with the DeWalt. 
I'll probably get the Shelix for my birthday, in April. If the wife has gotten over my Christmas present by then.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Wise choice.
I've had mine for 7 years with no problems.


----------



## LarryT (Sep 18, 2012)

I have had one of these for a couple of years and find it very 
useful. After reducing a quarter sawn white oak small table top 
from 4/4 stock to about 5/8" by hand planing, scraping, and sanding, 
I decided that I could afford a planer. Have never regretted it. I do 
get some snipe occasionally. But this seems to be an operator 
issue! An upgrade of cutters would definitely be an improvement. 
The standard HS steel cutters don't seem to last very long when 
used with hard wood such as oak or maple.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine is a great machine too. Years of trouble free service. 
If you ever do notice snipe when planning longer boards, adjust the infeed and outfeed table into a subtle "V" shape. With a straightedge across the bed of the planer and tables, raise the tables enough to fit a dime under the straightedge. Works great.

Congrats!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Love the review and I could read the excitement in your typing. I am glad it had no SNIPE


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats Gene,

Once I upgrade from my current Ryobi, I was looking at this model, how is it when moving it around from bench to other location? I have a stationary shelving unit that it will sit in until I get ready for it.

Thanks


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, they are wonderful tools to have


----------



## Repairman87 (Sep 11, 2009)

Does it come with a dust chute or is that extra? I have an old delta lunch box loveingly called "sniper". I dread using it and finding blades for it now is getting tough.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Randy, It weighs a bit over 92 lbs. For this old man, not an easy chore to move it. Mine is bolted down to a stand with casters that the Delta sat on.

Repairman87, The dust chute is included. It fits the 4" DC hose and (I think) a 2.5 as well.


----------



## fuzzface (Apr 12, 2013)

I bought one of these several years ago thru Amazon. It's a beast. I've run miles of lumber through it and never changed the knives, and the output still looks great. And with a dust collection hose attached, nary a chip hits the floor. You made a wise purchase.


----------

